# Porter Cable 5372 Speedmatic Routing



## George Russel (Jan 1, 2011)

Hello members.

I have an old Porter Cable Speedmatic Model 5372 Extra Heavy Duty motor, which I often use with various SOSS hinge jigs and in a standalone router table. It still functions perfectly. I am about to undertake some raised panel profile shaping with a large bit (3-wing 3 3/8" diameter), probably in maple wood. I am not sure whether or not this router is has sufficient power. I cannot find my original Owner Manual and do not know the horsepower of this unit. Can anyone help: a) Do any of you have, or know where I can find and download, the Model 5372 Speedmatic manual? B) Do any of you have an opinion about whether or not this router would be be good enough to perform this job well? (I also have a ShopSmith 2 horsepower DVR motor, but I do not have the double-tilt-base for under-the-table router configuration and even if I did, the table does not accommodate the use of such a large diameter bit.)


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi George

The 5372 will do the job But it's not a VS router one speed more or less and you want a router that you can turn the speed down all the way, the 3" big bits need the speed down in the 8,000 rpm. range, if you have a lot of guts you can use it but I would suggest you get a new / good used 3 1/4HP for panel work...

But I will say you can rewire the 5372 and use a router speed control box on it, I have the PC 7538 Speedmatic and that's what I do/did..

Router Speed Control

Just a note,,,it's a very easy rewire job about a 5 min.job
clip , clip and fix a new connector in place and put the cap on and it's done..

I guess I should say what wires, the black wire coming from the switch and the black wire coming off the motor ( it's red sometimes but it's the one going to the brush holder) just cut it and strip both and put the connector in place..this will by pass the speedmatic device...so to say you must use the speed box all the time or it will run at full speed all the time..but with the VS, that's a real plus for that router..

http://www.ereplacementparts.com/porter-cable-5372-router-parts-c-129_1672_14618.html

=====



George Russel said:


> Hello members.
> 
> I have an old Porter Cable Speedmatic Model 5372 Extra Heavy Duty motor, which I often use with various SOSS hinge jigs and in a standalone router table. It still functions perfectly. I am about to undertake some raised panel profile shaping with a large bit (3-wing 3 3/8" diameter), probably in maple wood. I am not sure whether or not this router is has sufficient power. I cannot find my original Owner Manual and do not know the horsepower of this unit. Can anyone help: a) Do any of you have, or know where I can find and download, the Model 5372 Speedmatic manual? B) Do any of you have an opinion about whether or not this router would be be good enough to perform this job well? (I also have a ShopSmith 2 horsepower DVR motor, but I do not have the double-tilt-base for under-the-table router configuration and even if I did, the table does not accommodate the use of such a large diameter bit.)


----------

